# Abandoned Baby at Walmart



## sporty (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.sportysworld.com/media/Ab...dAtWalmart.wmv


----------



## rivet (Mar 20, 2009)

That was great!


----------



## mofo (Mar 20, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokestars (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty Baby...

Reminds me of one of my grandkids 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don


----------



## matt1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

Funny, but that's not Wal-Mart.


----------

